# Press brake



## McRuff (Jan 28, 2012)

I built this awhile back to bend some brackets. I needed some U shaped pieces bent for some alternator brackets I was reproducing from one that hadn't been made in nearly 30 years. I also make some jeep spring/shock plates for a swap that is common in older cj jeeps.
This was built in a weekend from scrap from work and has served me well since I built it.

Trying it out before I paint and finish it.



After painting it and adding a mag mounted drop indicator for repeatability.
It will bend up to 1/2" thick by 6 1/2" wide A36 hot rolled steel with a 20 ton bottle jack.






A set of the Jeep spring plates made with it, my 9" South Bend and Kent mill. I have made about 20 sets of these over the last 2 years.
3/8" x 4 1/2"wide material.


----------



## talkingmonkey (Jan 28, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## churchjw (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice job.  What kind of steel did you use and what rod did you use to weld it?

Jeff


----------



## McRuff (Jan 28, 2012)

churchjw said:


> Nice job. What kind of steel did you use and what rod did you use to weld it?
> 
> Jeff



Its all made with 1018 and 1045. Its Tig welded with er70 mild steel. Its literally scrap I dug out of our scrap barrel at work, it used to be old mounting brackets for water and hydraulic fittings to go on some old tooling we discarded.


----------



## airman (Jan 30, 2012)

I built one from Mike's plans. 
It works great, 
The tooling cost more than the steel to make it. 

Andrew Hurt. 1970CJ6


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 17, 2018)

I found some dies at the junkyard and made me one up...


----------

